# Morphed myself a counterfeit SPS



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So I have been reading about the SPS by performance slingshots and I have to say, it looks like one heck of a slingshot! I would love to get one and better yet, to shoot it. I have no doubt that the SPS is worth every penny that each handcrafted model costs, but I have to put ideas of buying one on the back burner for right now. I have a little baby girl and money has handle on it. Sometimes it feels like I am just holding other people's money, hahahaha. 
With this in mind I tried to give myself a substitute (be it a poor copy) SPS made out of this Polymorph plastic everyone must be sick of reading me write about. I am sure that if i had held a real SPS in my hands by now that this counterfeit that I made today would not even come close, but luckily i have not had the pleasure of holding a real SPS. Come to think of it, this is just about the only situation where not having even held an SPS is a good thing! 
I tried to make the shape similar and include the dips and curves on the real deal but a fake diamond doesn't shine the same , and this ain't a real SPS. It does feel pretty good in my hand and it feels good that I made it with my own hands as well.
I put looped tubes on it as that is why I made it to begin with. It has a pouch with double holes on each end like the dankungs have. This is the only thing I would want to change. If I was to try and put a single hole pouch on this, would I attach the tubes one at a time or fold both in the pouch hole and tie them together? If I tied them together, do I do them side by side or on atop the other? If it is one atop the other, what would you guys suggest the outer tube to be? The tube that goes on top of the fork or the one that goes thru the fork?
Sorry about all the questions but this is stuff I didn't really think of before I started making my own stuff.
Well here are some pics. As always, any suggestions or ideas are always welcome.




















Not sure why 2 of the pics are upsidedown but they straighten out when you tap on them. Sorry about that.
Thanks for looking!
Be well,
SF


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

SF...that is a nice looking frame! It looks very comfy. When tying the tubes in a single hole, tie them side by side, and all together at once. I tried to get a couple of close ups, but my camera isn't all that good.















I hope this helps. I'm sure that someone with more tube know how will be able to help more.

Todd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

good looking polymorph caddy there SF. The SPS is a fine slingshot to try and model after. Great size and classic shape. I've held a couple real ones... nice weight. Fine slingers indeed.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Your polymorph stuff isnt boring at all. Keep posting your latests. We all like pics.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> SF...that is a nice looking frame! It looks very comfy. When tying the tubes in a single hole, tie them side by side, and all together at once. I tried to get a couple of close ups, but my camera isn't all that good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Greywolf/Todd!
I think i might have to make the holes on my pouches a bit bigger. Or do I just try and squeeze both through?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I have never had to make the pouch holes bigger. I just use a set of hemostats to pull both ends through at the same time. A small set of needle nosed pliers can do the same thing. The 2 pics in my last post show pouches from Rayshot (Super Sure) and e-shot. Both will easily accept the tubes, and are excellent pouches that will outlast several sets of tubes....I highly recommend both makers.

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> I have never had to make the pouch holes bigger. I just use a set of hemostats to pull both ends through at the same time. A small set of needle nosed pliers can do the same thing. The 2 pics in my last post show pouches from Rayshot (Super Sure) and e-shot. Both will easily accept the tubes, and are excellent pouches that will outlast several sets of tubes....I highly recommend both makers.
> 
> Todd


Thanks for the info Todd. I appreciate it. I have a couple of eshot's pouches and a few supersure pouches too. I have been using up the regular(but good) pouches i purchased along with those "name brand" pouches from simpleshot. I am experimenting with a paracord/double hemostat rig that can be used on the overhanging edge of any table and I don't want to ruin the premium pouches.
Thanks again,
SF


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I don't use the hemostats for tying....just for pulling them through the hole. I have a jig similar to the one Nathan sells (but not nearly as nice) for tying the tubes and other flatbands.

Todd


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I clamp both tag ends in a cushioned hemostat. I slip about an inch of 2040 over the jaws of the hemostat to protect the tubes. Then I clamp the hemostats in a vice and use a bungee cord to prestretch the tubes. Works a treat and my tubes rarely break at the pouch. If anyone wants clarification, I can take some pics and put up a short tutorial.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks eshot!



Henry in Panama said:


> I clamp both tag ends in a cushioned hemostat. I slip about an inch of 2040 over the jaws of the hemostat to protect the tubes. Then I clamp the hemostats in a vice and use a bungee cord to prestretch the tubes. Works a treat and my tubes rarely break at the pouch. If anyone wants clarification, I can take some pics and put up a short tutorial.


I do a similar thing with two cushioned hemostats. The only difference is that I connect the two hemos with a length of paracord and after wrapping the paracord under a table I clamp on the pouch and the tubes with each. They I simply use my knee to apply the pressure to stretch the tubing and still have two hands free to tie. I had ordered two 9inch heavy hemos by mistake and this is how I put them to use. They are thick enough to take the pressure exerted in case you were wondering.
Be well, 
SF


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you want to make your own SPS, be sure to use the free template that Jim so kindly donated to the slingshot community.

Jim has kindly supplied us with clear detailed pictures which can be printed to scale as well as the specific layering and pin technique he uses.

Be sure to download yourself a copy at http://www.freepatentsonline.com/20120279482.pdf


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

with regard to tubes yes side by side all I do is stretch by hand then using my teeth I tighten boa knot,I have done it that much it seems I have 4 hands Lol the trick is to keep them side by side in the hole before stretching.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> If you want to make your own SPS, be sure to use the free template that Jim so kindly donated to the slingshot community.
> 
> Jim has kindly supplied us with clear detailed pictures which can be printed to scale as well as the specific layering and pin technique he uses.
> 
> Be sure to download yourself a copy at http://www.freepatentsonline.com/20120279482.pdf


 Ok so are you saying I have now infringed on his patent with my piece of crap copy? Seriously? Please clarify.
Well ignorance is no excuse. I was not aware of this patent. Look, my intent is not to do any harm to anyone or their business. 
Mr.Harris, I apologize if I have injured your brand and business by taking a hack at your shape. The only reason I mentioned the name of your product is to describe the shape. Honestly, the only reason I even did this is because I want one of your products so badly.

If I have done something wrong or violated a code of ethics, stated or implied, then I would like for the mods to remove this whole post please.
With my apologies,
SF


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont see any infringement on a patent. Yours is not made with a metal laminate in it or any pins and such stuff. Im guessing you made it for your pleasure and not for sale so your good imho.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to make your own SPS, be sure to use the free template that Jim so kindly donated to the slingshot community.
> ...


Hey don't worry EVERYTHING is "copied" or someone else ideas mixed with your own ones, more if it's a self made and you not intend a business around it ... it looks like but it isn't ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is a very good point Arturito. I HAVE ZERO INTEREST IN STARTING OR ENGAGING IN ANY KIND OF SLINGSHOT BUSINESS. If I have referenced the name of the shape too much in my post, then I am sure Mr.Harris would mention it to the mods and I would have no opposition to them removing this whole thread on that basis. Heck, it isn't as if my opposition to the removal would do much if they thought there was a reason to take it down. Lol. I could oppose it all I like and the thread would still disappear faster than a candy bar at a fat camp!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

SF, I do not think Hrawk is saying you infringed on Jim's patent. Nobody thinks you have. Don't worry.  Lol


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

No offence taken. It actually looks more like a chalice than an SPS.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah don't worry about it as it really doesn't look like an SPS

Nice chalice type slingshot you got there


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

...and there you go! So I morphed myself a chalice!!! I just wanted to make sure with Mr. Harris as I intend on being on his coveted waiting list one day soon and I don't want to mess that up. 
It is not only that I couldn't make a SPS if I tried, I actually tried and I still couldn't!!!! Hahahaha. 
Glad it was all in my imagination. I will try to make more original forks in the future, but one has to start somewhere. For me, it has always been trying to emulate those who are my betters in a particular discipline. I hope any craftsmen whose designs or design concepts I try to replicate take it as a compliment. Imitation is the highest form of flattery ( except when you violate patent law!).

Be well,
SF


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Anybody can make whatever they want, however they want it to look. It's just when you start *$elling* knock off/copied stuff when ppl start to get in a tissy.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So now that all that crap is over with, I was having a bit of trouble with the shooter slipping after my hand got a little sweaty as the plastic isn't porous at all. So i made a small leather lace-up wrap for my bottom three fingers to hold the handle with.







I also put some small latex rubber bands around the 1745's to keep them in a bit of order. I found that they work pretty well kind of loose so they wont inhibit the tubing too much.








Thanks for looking,
Be well,
SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Anybody can make whatever they want, however they want it to look. It's just when you start *$elling* knock off/copied stuff when ppl start to get in a tissy.


Where would trading "look-alike" stuff fall on that spectrum? ( Not talking mass numbers of an item either, that is clearly wrong.)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> So now that all that crap is over with, I was having a bit of trouble with the shooter slipping after my hand got a little sweaty as the plastic isn't porous at all. So i made a small leather lace-up wrap for my bottom three fingers to hold the handle with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice solution! I am more basic ... on HDPE frames, I stretch a length of used bicycle inner tube over the handle. Yours looks much more cool ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody can make whatever they want, however they want it to look. It's just when you start *$elling* knock off/copied stuff when ppl start to get in a tissy.
> ...


Trading is fair game. My opinion. Not like a governing body sat down and declared it. I went through a mini hunter phase a while back. (one of Bill Hays' designs) I traded a custom mini hunter I made with Quarterinmynose. I'm still here  Several others have traded shared designs such as Hrawk's dragon and Dayhiker's chalice. If you are sitting back cranking out clone after clone after clone people will start to get on you more than likely. But we all have a pretty good self governing system. Just give credit where credit is due and there should be no problems. If you have any questions, you can always try and contact the maker of the design you have in mind. Once again, most folks will have no problems as long as you're not selling. Just use your head. And if you do clone, feel free to add your own touch/flare so it isn't so obvious


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol hrawk didn't mean to imply you were infringing on Mr Harris' patent, he posted a link for you to download a template in case you wanted to give it another go to end up closer to the original SPS shape n size.

Anyway, enjoy your poly/sps/chalice/morph creation. And please, don't stop ' boring' us with your latest PolyMorph- and other creations


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Viper010 said:


> Lol hrawk didn't mean to imply you were infringing on Mr Harris' patent, he posted a link for you to download a template in case you wanted to give it another go to end up closer to the original SPS shape n size.


He definitely wasn't implying that, but Intentions were obvious


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey SF just to let you know upfront I'm cloning your design, for personal use of course


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Hey SF just to let you know upfront I'm cloning your design, for personal use of course


 Hahaha, go for it bro! Only one problem... ...I am not so sure I have made anything yet that can be called 'my' design. That would imply that I could replicate any of the shooters I have made. Not too sure I could.

Yup! Each of the five slingshots I have made so far are all 100% one-of-a-kind gentlemen!!! That just goes to show you that rarity does not ensure value!! (Lesson of the day) . I will say that my slingshots have a feature unavailable in most other slingshots. If you trade me for one and you think it stinks, you can boil some water and make one of your own out of it whenever you like!

Thanks and be well,
SF


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

SF, any of us making slingshots, started the same way you have. If you're enjoying the fruits of your labor, that's what counts, no matter how it turns out. The first frames I made were poor replicas of Tex Shooter's, Shooting Star. I just made sure I had his permission to make them.

Just to clarify one thing though. I never submitted my design into the "free template" category. I posted a link to show that I had filed for a non-provisional patent.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Performance Catapults said:


> SF, any of us making slingshots, started the same way you have. If you're enjoying the fruits of your labor, that's what counts, no matter how it turns out. The first frames I made were poor replicas of Tex Shooter's, Shooting Star. I just made sure I had his permission to make them.
> 
> Just to clarify one thing though. I never submitted my design into the "free template" category. I posted a link to show that I had filed for a non-provisional patent.


 I appreciate that Mr. Harris. Just so you know, I was free-forming ( like sculpting clay)what I could from pictures of your SPS. I never had a template nor have I created a bootleg template. There is no unauthorized mold of your fine product floating around my apartment. You can rest assured. I will not continue to try to replicate your design, both out of a respect for you and your work, as well as the fact that I want to find my own signature design and style. Not to mention you are the only one who can make the shooters you make. 
Thanks for your kind words and for conducting yourself like a gent with me. Those are things that I do not easily forget. 
I will gladly wait until I can get my hands on the real McCoy, (or the real Harris SPS in this case ), as it will only make owning one that much sweeter. Patience has served me well in the past and I expect it will continue to do so in the future.

Be well, 
SF


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not saying you cannot attempt to make an SPS. But the shape of the SPS, does not make the SPS.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Performance Catapults said:


> I'm not saying you cannot attempt to make an SPS. But the shape of the SPS, does not make the SPS.


 And this is yet another reason for me to stop trying to make a wheel out of a square if you follow me. I wasn't saying you were forbidding me to do so, or even suggesting it. I was just telling you where I am at, and what I am going to do , or rather not do. There are other shapes that make better use of the advantages of the material I am using. Thats all.
I was serious when I said you were acting like a gent. There was zero sarcasm in my previous post. You have built a brand and rep based on your efforts and I respect that. That isn't an easy thing to do at all! We are good. No worries.

But if you are really worried about it, you can reach into that junk drawer and pull out the fork with all the worst fork hits of your life and send it to me...

...I am totally kidding of course... ... Well, 90% kidding... ...aaaaaahhhh maybe closer to 75% kidding.

...I don't know now, maybe I was 50/50 about that.

.... Hmmm. Do you have any forks like that laying around by any chance? : )

All in good fun,
Be well Mr. Harris,
SF


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a sexy shooter with a leather corset. dont worry bout copyright infringement. its only an infringement when the person gets B-hurt. as been said before, if one doesnt want others to copy "thier" designs, then that person shouldnt be posting, sharing, be a registered forum member, or even on the internet. its also up to people as to whether they want a rolex or a bolex.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Imperial said:


> thats a sexy shooter with a leather corset.


Glad you like her! She makes my balls feel like they are going over 200fps... ...steel balls people!! Get you minds out of the gutter!


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

so the polymorph stands up to double 1745? even with the tube slots... awesome, im gonna be testin that out this week paypal and alcohol are a bad mix lol, i only use singles and 9.5 steel even for hunting so this stuff could spawn a hand specific shooter for me, thanks for the thread SF.


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

ooh lightbulb, half embedded paracord wrap for grip!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

mrtom said:


> ooh lightbulb, half embedded paracord wrap for grip!


I was thinking about that but this stuff generally cools from outside towards the inside. If it is soft enough to let paracord mold into it, then the center of whatever piece you are applying it to will be apt to movement and change the shape you are hoping for. I have to keep molding it until it gets too hard to give most of the time. If you figure out a way to solve this, please share it! 
Thanks for looking,
SF

Ps: the forks do hold up to double 1745's but keep in mind that the forks are about 5/8 to 3/4 inch thick at the top. Let me know how it goes or if you have any questions I might be able to help out with.


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

I was thinking heat just enough to soften the outer layer until it will accept the cord after your main shape it set


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

mrtom said:


> I was thinking heat just enough to soften the outer layer until it will accept the cord after your main shape it set


I use a butane torch lighter to make fine tuning adjustments to forks sometimes. Regular lighters will blacken the plastic and it looks a bit dirty. The torch lighters are mostly blue flame and work well for me. Be careful.


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

Always careful SF I've got a hot air gun waiting in the wings for this project and a few others too


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

mrtom said:


> I was thinking heat just enough to soften the outer layer until it will accept the cord after your main shape it set


I imagine you could use a candle or lighter to soften the outside. I like the wrap idea.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

...That corset is HAWT! Srsly, though, that is great.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I use a butanetorch lighter to do surface stuff . The "soft" yellow flame turns the plastic black.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Love it!! Great job SF! Very nice


----------

